# Oh my.....Sorry Woody.



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Just another article confirming that most Hollywood types are really just white trash with money. 

Mia Farrow: Son Ronan 'Possibly' Fathered by Frank Sinatra (& Not Woody Allen) - Scandals & Feuds, Sex Scandals, Celebrity Scandals, Frank Sinatra, Mia Farrow, Nancy Sinatra, Soon-Yi Previn, Woody Allen : People.com


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

If it is proven that he was sired by Frank Sinatra, i guess he can go after part of that estate?


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ugh. This is why I'm for having kids DNA tested at birth. As far as the father is concerned anyway.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jasel said:


> Ugh. This is why I'm for having kids DNA tested at birth. As far as the father is concerned anyway.


LOL...yeah, I would think the who's the mother part would be a wee bit obvious.

Not sure why that cracked me up. It just did.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Poor Woody. Maybe that is why he started doing his kids babysitter.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Just another article confirming that most Hollywood types are really just white trash with money.
> 
> Mia Farrow: Son Ronan 'Possibly' Fathered by Frank Sinatra (& Not Woody Allen) - Scandals & Feuds, Sex Scandals, Celebrity Scandals, Frank Sinatra, Mia Farrow, Nancy Sinatra, Soon-Yi Previn, Woody Allen : People.com


Sorry for Woody? Are you kidding? Another daughter of Mia's alleges abuse from him. Article in today's NY Post. Not to forget he started an affair with his adopted step daughter and left his wife for her.

Poor Woody. 

ROTFALMAO


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Or was that the step-daughter? So hard to remember this stuff.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> Or was that the step-daughter? So hard to remember this stuff.


Anyone who answers to any form of the word "daughter" should automatically be off limits.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Just another article confirming that most Hollywood types are really just white trash with money.
> 
> Mia Farrow: Son Ronan 'Possibly' Fathered by Frank Sinatra (& Not Woody Allen) - Scandals & Feuds, Sex Scandals, Celebrity Scandals, Frank Sinatra, Mia Farrow, Nancy Sinatra, Soon-Yi Previn, Woody Allen : People.com


Why not ? They gave Roman Polanski an oscar in 2002 even though he raped a 13 year old girl in 1977 and still hasn't faced trial for it.


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw the picture of the young man....then looked at a picture of Woodyeek and one of Sinatra. Its clear as crystal that he is Woody's!!! A chip off the old block!!!:rofl:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Beat me to it.

I have no sympathy for that glorified abuser.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

barbados said:


> Why not ? They gave Roman Polanski an oscar in 2002 even though he raped a 13 year old girl in 1977 and still hasn't faced trial for it.


They do not make role models like they use to.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Damn, bit of a blow to your ego when a 78 yo knocks up your woman.


----------

